# New: 1246 -  Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga (E)



## TmP_stryk (Nov 7, 2003)

* 1246 -  Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga EUR 128 Mbits (Menace)*







Languages: Deutsch, Francais, English, Italiano, Espanol
Save Type : EEPROM_V124

*Note: Download The Save Fix IPS Here.*
[/p]


----------



## Hexidecimal (Nov 7, 2003)

It's games like this that make me thankful for release groups, and emulators. I love this game already.


----------



## Maks (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh god yes, the ques for this will be huge but well worth the wait!


----------



## Dwelyn (Nov 7, 2003)

Hallelujah!


----------



## Myke (Nov 7, 2003)

doesn't work on flash carts...wel it does but there's a save error. hopefully a patch will come out soon


----------



## Zanderval (Nov 7, 2003)

hopefully the single language version will come out soon.  That way I can have Fire Emblem and Mario & Luigi SS on one cart


----------



## phuzzz (Nov 7, 2003)

.........................AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


.
.
.
.
.

Yeah, I know, it's pointless.  But I felt it necessary.


----------



## Viper20184 (Nov 7, 2003)

Im sure some group is working on the patch right now and will be released before the end of tomorrow.... if not, i will print and eat these words...


----------



## Maks (Nov 7, 2003)

QUOTE(Viper20184 @ Nov 7 2003 said:


> Im sure some group is working on the patch right now and will be released before the end of tomorrow.... if not, i will print and eat these words...


I can't wait!!


----------



## KyleRXZero (Nov 7, 2003)

QUOTE(Viper20184 @ Nov 7 2003 said:


> Im sure some group is working on the patch right now and will be released before the end of tomorrow.... if not, i will print and eat these words...


I sure hope so. This game is so hot, you're probably right.


----------



## Hexidecimal (Nov 7, 2003)

yeah, but remember how many days it took for an SMA4 patch?


----------



## NeoBahamut (Nov 7, 2003)

IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!

...sorry... too excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## smallfish (Nov 7, 2003)

That's Great
thank you!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 7, 2003)

Ive been playing this game for over 2 hours and Im barely anywhere in it, its challenging......but extremely fun.....its a king among games.


----------



## Bamboo (Nov 7, 2003)

what kidn of seasoning iwll you use on the words  ? and no printing on rice paper or chocolate sheets!


----------



## serge (Nov 7, 2003)

It is a good day for mario fanatics everywhere   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the graphics look sweeeeet


----------



## Bridgy84 (Nov 7, 2003)

OMG they make so much fun of luigi it is funny as hell.
Question does it save on a EZFA


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 7, 2003)

QUOTE(Bridgy84 @ Nov 6 2003 said:


> OMG they make so much fun of luigi it is funny as hell.
> Question does it save on a EZFA


I'm going to check that now with a 128 card, singleboot flash.

I didn't bother going through the beginning screen to save because I got a "setting save error" right off the bat.  I'm trying multiboot mode now, but I don't think it will make a difference.

FINAL VERDICT:  Negative.


----------



## Djammer (Nov 7, 2003)

it will not sav yet on any card! well except the Nintendo retail card...lol

This is a must downloadpurchase!

New EEPROM v124


----------



## Bridgy84 (Nov 7, 2003)

The saver on this one must be realy weird i mean the EZFA was able to use SMA4 right off the bat.  I hope our wonderful hackers/coders (whichever you like) dont have to many problems fixing this.  By what i played so far this is going to be a amazing game.  Now if only i could save


----------



## Hexidecimal (Nov 7, 2003)

give it a couple days folks, someone will make an EEPROM Patch and it will al be fine


----------



## Myke (Nov 7, 2003)

QUOTE(Bridgy84 @ Nov 6 2003 said:


> Question does it save on a EZFA


no it does not =(
It's a sweet sweet game tho. The way mario and luigi talk is so funny lol! great sound! great graphics and a very very interesting way to play as mario and luigi at the same time


----------



## phuzzz (Nov 7, 2003)

That little green guy reminds me of Gir.

"The mustard of DOOM!"


----------



## Maks (Nov 7, 2003)

I aint gunna bother to play till I can save, I'll probably buy it anyway,


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 7, 2003)

W0000t! Wanna download, but first i have to go to school


----------



## Bridgy84 (Nov 7, 2003)

I hope you get to use more than just mario and luigi.  If not it will still be great but more people could not hurt.


----------



## Hexidecimal (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm pretty sure mario and luigi implies ONLY mario and luigi, but i could be wrong


----------



## Myke (Nov 7, 2003)

we'll just have to keep playing...hope a patch comes out soon


----------



## lum (Nov 7, 2003)

yay! i've been waiting for this for such a long time!

finally, a NEW mario game!!!

I'M SO HAPPY


----------



## Maks (Nov 7, 2003)

QUOTE(Myke @ Nov 7 2003 said:


> we'll just have to keep playing...hope a patch comes out soon


I hope you have you gba pluged in so it doesn't turn off and lose your status!


----------



## Opium (Nov 7, 2003)

Hmm the same save problems sma4 faced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll either wiat till a patch is released and if that works fine then I'll just play that. But if not I may have to *gasp* buy the game! That is if it is any good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But that's a last resort seeing as how I have very little money to spend on gba games. The last thing i bought was Advance Wars 2.
Something tells me that Nintendo are only using this save format so that it doesn't work on flash cards


----------



## Darkside (Nov 7, 2003)

Hoping they are making a new generation of cards with no problem and a bigger save chip, that would be greate and somehow to be done...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 7, 2003)

Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga is all I expected and much much more! I cant stop playing @[email protected]


----------



## iceman9414 (Nov 7, 2003)

what happens if you save in the emulator and upp it to the card, maybe nintendo loads empty banks on to their retail cards


----------



## Opium (Nov 7, 2003)

After playing M&L some more I've VERY impressed by it. Honestly it's much better then I thought it would turn out. It's even good funny dialogue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If this game is actaully a long game (hopfully it's not Metroid Fusion length 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I will most likely buy it. It's such an original game for the gba, nothing else is like this on a handheld.


----------



## Hexidecimal (Nov 7, 2003)

Metroid Fusion took me 3 days to beat, it was way to short, this looks a heck of a lot longer


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 7, 2003)

its quite long ive been playing it for a while now, and Im not very far at all...


----------



## Costello (Nov 7, 2003)

looks like this game is worth buying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was extremely eager to know what kind of game was Nintendo making,
now that i know it, I'm NOT disappointed at all.

great.


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Nov 7, 2003)

My impressions...

Now, I don't know about you, but Nintendo was pretty tight-lipped about this one. We knew the basics, but we didn't know how it'd feel in our hands, controlling it. Well, I've been playing for a couple hours, so I think I can assess the situation. 

Super Star Saga, like Paper Mario, is sort of a quasi-sequel. As with all the games it's set in it's own self-contained slightly-changed alternate-universe; but at the same time it references back to the previous Mario Titles as if they were part of the natural continuity. 

The game begins with an "Ambassador from Beanbean Land" coming to Mushroom Kingdom, to meet and greet the Princess. It quickly turns out the Ambassador is a fake, sprays some strange mist in Peach's face, and cackles alot. Our perpatrator hightails it into the ominous looking clouds, leaving the Princess Peach passed out on the floor. 

A Mushroom Retainer high-tails it to the Mario Brothers place, informing Luigi (who doesn't seem to care), and Mario -- whom he catches in the shower on accident. (It's pretty funny) After eeking out only the words, "Princess Peach", Mario gets dressed and promptly drags Luigi to the Mushroom Kingdom; wherein Bowser has already arrived. After a quick skermish teaching you the basics of attack, we learn Princess Peach's voice has been replaced with explosive symbols. 

Bowser, upright dragon that he is, doesn't want Peach; if he kidnaps her, she'll obliterate his castle within seconds. Bowser suggests a truce to go to Beanbean Land and get her voice back; Mario, of course, agrees. And so, our heroes set off on their new adventure to the forgotten land of Beanbean. 

This game serves to prove why Luigi doesn't turn up in many of the newer Mario Titles: He doesn't like adventure. He's content to sit at home, being a normal plumber. Let Mario save the world, Luigi thinks. He'll be safe and sound at home, doing the laundry. Unfortunately for Luigi, this time he can't just sit at home -- he is accidentally dragged along for the ride, much to his chargrin. And to make matters worse, since Luigi doesn't go on adventures with Mario, most folks don't know who he is -- he ends up, more often than not, being called "Mr. Green" or "Greenie". (Only hardcore Mario Bros. fans call him "Luigi" in the game) 

Super Star plays like no other RPG you've ever played before; while it is still turn based, there is much more action than you would expect. Think Super Mario RPG's "Time Hits" on steroids: I'm sure we all know the story of controlling Mario & Luigi both at the same time, right? Right. Well, here it is again -- 

Pressing A makes Mario Jump, Pressing B makes Luigi Jump. Pressing start changes who's in the lead. In battle, it's the same deal: A button controls Mario's commands, B control's Luigi's. Any time during the battle when you aren't picking attack/item/etc, pressing the buttons will make your characters jump -- which is useful for dodging enemies attacks. In battle, you can also use "Bros. Attacks", which utilize Mario & Luigi together. All their attacks are more or less based on timed hits: Pressing jump as you land on someone's head inflicts more damage, and "Bros. Attacks" effectiveness depends on how well you can do the timed hits they require you to do. 

All of this sounds really difficult on paper, and at first, playing the game is equally as difficult. But, through a series challenges and some very well-designed puzzles, you will have mastered using both Mario Brothers together in tandem, in no time flat. (Especially useful was the Hammer Bros. rope jump minigame) 

Visuals and animation goes without saying; it's immensely smooth, colorful, and always stylish. Music and sound effects are defenitely top-notch. Nintendo knows how to work the GBA hardware to it's advantage and it shows, with crisp sounding music (better than the GBA should be capibile of, theoretically), and voiceclips to go around for the entire cast. Script writing is top-notch and continues the tradition of "Traditional Mario storyline with a twist"; There are a few "daring" moments in the game that make you double-take - they feel out of place considering Nintendo's growing "Disney-esque" image they've been built for themselves over the following years. (Such as Toad seeing Mario in the shower) Additionally there are some pretty amusing moments, especially when Bowser and the Bros. are engaged in "conversation". Like Mario RPG, Bowser is played as Comic Relief in this game instead of the big-bad-evil-doer he puts on in the other games. 

Overall, this is defenitely shaping up to the one of the must-own GBA titles.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 7, 2003)

all the Mario Games are all one universe, and are all part of the "natural continuity" each Mario game just expands on the world of Mario, adding new kingdoms and lands with each game, but its all part of the same universe.

(well except maybe Mario's Time Machine and Mario is Missing, im not sure how theyre supposed to fit into any continuity since they seem to take place in a modified version of our Earth)

EDIT: Also this must be a big blow to all the people who say Mario hogs the spotlight and Luigi is rarely a big part of anything, well it didnt occur to any of us until this game that maybe Luigi didnt WANT to be in the spotligt, maybe he was perfectly fine staying home and looking after things theyre.....but Luigi contributes to each of Mario's adventures in his own way (and some of the times he even comes along for the ride)


----------



## The Ant (Nov 7, 2003)

Please stop the good release...

I havn't finish FFT, and I must do Advance Wars 2, Fire Emblem...

the life is hard...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 7, 2003)

QUOTE(The Ant @ Nov 7 2003 said:


> Please stop the good release...
> 
> I havn't finish FFT, and I must do Advance Wars 2, Fire Emblem...
> 
> the life is hard...


lol dont say that! if they stop the good releases what will we have to do witho our time? >.>

EDIT: Hey, cool my 500th Post, yey!


----------



## Costello (Nov 7, 2003)

@ the ant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



will there be a metal gear solid on GBA ? 
i think this would be the best release ever


----------



## KrAjO720 (Nov 7, 2003)

GREAAAAT!!!, THIS GAME IS AWESOMe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now more messages for now, im gonna play it NOW!!

*edit* yay, my 401 post


----------



## khan (Nov 7, 2003)

there was supposed to be a metal gear solid for GBA but i just red it in a magazine with a interview included with Hideo Kojima say that they did not come with a good soild connecting with NGC version so that's the reason why we may not see the metal gear solid on GBA as yet it may happen in the future who knows?


----------



## warrblade (Nov 7, 2003)

I never really liked any mario games, but this one kicks some major ass!


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 7, 2003)

I want it.. I wonder if it'll work on my EZ2-ps?..

-Elrinth Out-


----------



## kwan728 (Nov 7, 2003)

it doesn't work


----------



## Euronymous (Nov 7, 2003)

So much for all the people like me who bought EZFA's because they "dont need to patch any games to play".

Heh.

Need a save patch soooooooooooon omg wtf bbq


----------



## gunawan3 (Nov 7, 2003)

i can't play
whenever i choose new game the game just hangs there
i'm using emulator btw
any help?


----------



## PhaTdrU (Nov 7, 2003)

what emu are you using? nice name too... are you indo?


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 7, 2003)

To get the The Legend of Zelda: Collector's Edition disc for the Gamecube you must register 2 of there games: Mario Party 5, Mario Kart: Double Dash!!, *Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga* and/or 1080° Avalanche

Source: http://www.nintendo.com/zeldaclassic/
Keep that in mind


----------



## SeZMehK (Nov 7, 2003)

woohoo finally this game is out!!! yay
*dances around*


----------



## Akoji (Nov 7, 2003)

yeah it out im d/ling it in mirc!!!!

cant wait for the 5th last minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was a great fan of mario rpg , i think it the game that i finish more then 10 times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im using VBA


----------



## smallfish (Nov 7, 2003)

waiting for the save Patch~


----------



## Regal_Warrior (Nov 7, 2003)

I go away for a couple of hours (maybe a bit longer) and I come back and all of a sudden the game I have most been waiting for is finally released. And I agree with the ant, sort of, don't stop with the new good releases. I haven't beat Yugioh! yet, damn I keep having to restart cause I forget to save. I think one of these days I'm going to have to sit down redownload a couple of games (FFTA, Advance Wars 1 & 2, etc.) and either beat them for my first time or rebeat them just for fun, of course this would be after I beat this game.


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 7, 2003)

man this game is so funny!!!!
come here you....mr. green marios brother guy


----------



## DarkNataku (Nov 7, 2003)

What type of game is this?


----------



## KyleRXZero (Nov 7, 2003)

QUOTE(DarkNataku @ Nov 7 2003 said:


> What type of game is this?


RPG with Mario Characters. Like Mario RPG for SNES. 

So, who's working on the fix?


----------



## AngelHunter (Nov 7, 2003)

Well, this and Fire Emblem is released now. Now let's hope for Astroboy and Sonic Battle to come soon too.


----------



## taubstumm (Nov 7, 2003)

Wahh gimma a patch!
I hate playing on Emulators


----------



## yugi999 (Nov 7, 2003)

QUOTE(NeoBahamut @ Nov 7 2003 said:


> IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!
> 
> ...sorry... too excited
> 
> ...


IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!
IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!
IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!IT'S OUT!!!
i excited to


----------



## MajinGohan (Nov 7, 2003)

Gimme a damn patch!Quick!Or i´m going to explode of excitment!I can´t play on emulators,because my comp is damn slow!Patch!Patch!Patch!WAHHHHHH^^.


----------



## djgarf (Nov 7, 2003)

do u guys honestly think that moaning for a patch like this is going to get you one any faster??
a patch will probably come in time but your lives will not end if it dosent!!!


----------



## Angel X (Nov 7, 2003)

this game is great and  v funny. its about time we had some original mario games on gba


----------



## DJLO (Nov 7, 2003)

Ive asked before and will ask again :

Where can i get the coder libraries for the GBA and some libs with refernce to the hardware. 

I work fulltime as a programmer and have coded many many cracks/trainers for the Amiga and PC in my time.

Since i am still new to the GBA, i would love to get into coding apps/trainers/cracks and save fixes for it.

It cant be any harder than the stuff im working on but i need some direction.  If there are any GBA coders among you, show me the stuff i need and i'll make us a patch today and even a few trainers for the games that don't have any !


----------



## djgarf (Nov 7, 2003)

try looking on http://www.gbadev.org/
not sure if it will help but it's a start


----------



## DJLO (Nov 7, 2003)

thank you very much my man
this site seems to have almost everything im looking for and even a forum for coders. 

Gonna take me a bit to get used to the architecture of the GBA but im sure i'll get something working soon enough.


----------



## CLu` (Nov 7, 2003)

Excellent game.
Perfection at it's best.
This has easily made it's way into my top 3 games of all time.
Very fun and easy gameplay. Easy meaning the control system. 
Nintendo has a winner with this one. I haven't enjoyed a Mario title as much as this since Mario 64.
Also this game has some of the best sound I have ever heard on any GBA title. The castle theme sounds so rich and full (it sounds great on my PC speakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
I can say so much about this title, but I can't because I have to continue playing it now.


----------



## bandidoquest (Nov 7, 2003)

FINALLY released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm the biggest fan of Luigi on the World


----------



## CharlieF (Nov 7, 2003)

No, I think this guy is the BIGGEST Luigi fan in the world!
http://home.comcast.net/~uwvark27/Tattoo/M.../MAINTATTOO.htm


----------



## Deanwick (Nov 7, 2003)

I really need to find myself more time...first I got my hands on Worms3D and now this,not to mention I still haven`t finished Fire Emblem and RotK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I try to be pretty objective with all games that are bound to be great and not go into the hype but even though I have to say that this is one of the best Mario-games in a looooong time,pretty much since Mario 64.
The gameplay is nothing short from perfect. The battles are well balanced and the battle system plainly rocks. The graphics are awesome, the sound and music department is awesome(even on VBoy,now that is really something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),this game leaves pretty little to hope for.

IMHO, the only problem with this game is that how Nintendo decides to publish it. Super Mario RPG was never released in Europe, Paper Mario came out WAY too late to save N64 and to any1 to buy the game anyway. I really hope that this time the publishing is handled with sense, because if so, we have another Nintendo-classic in our hands. Period.


----------



## GBAer (Nov 7, 2003)

The last time a new eeprom lib came out it took months  before a patch came out.


----------



## leomusic (Nov 7, 2003)

Really I must say It´s a the funniest gba game
I've played. 
Great game!!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 7, 2003)

QUOTE(Euronymous @ Nov 7 2003 said:


> So much for all the people like me who bought EZFA's because they "dont need to patch any games to play".
> 
> Heh.
> 
> Need a save patch soooooooooooon omg wtf bbq


This is a brand new save type.  As soon as Borden releases new software, we won't need to patch again.


----------



## Gamer (Nov 7, 2003)

i've waiting for this game for a long time, i¿m big fan of the Mario RPG series... and this is awesome...!!


----------



## Saria (Nov 7, 2003)

wow ... sooo many comments lol

European? figured the USA version would come first...

Glad i waited for the download frenzy to die down - it was manic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cool none the less - Now for Sword of Mana and my Christmas will be sweet


----------



## Littel_Devill (Nov 7, 2003)

This game is very cool , ived play and its great when came to gba in Portugal iam going to buy !!


----------



## DJLO (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm getting there folks.
Ive got the thing saving but it won't load the save games back yet, keeps freezing on me.

I can see it's writing the file to the sram bank but won't reload it.

Who wrote the last sram patch for SMB4? I wouldnt mind contacting the author. There are some routines i haven't quite figgured out yet


----------



## |Dexter&#12 (Nov 7, 2003)

This game rocks SM in a all new game wow


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 7, 2003)

Wasn't there a rule when the save is fucked you have to have a line called READ.NFO in the file name? Just like in the vcd scene when the quality is poor you have that line.


----------



## Saria (Nov 7, 2003)

This game is hilarious lol - i havent laughed so much in ages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love the battles - the context sensitivity really makes the battles fun... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






uhm ... Just one thing... the flickering sprites... is that the game or the Emu?


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 7, 2003)

the EMU. It uses things that the gba screen can only show.


----------



## Gamer (Nov 7, 2003)

i saw the flickering sprites too... do you think those are in all the game, or just the beggining??
i've played a little, but just in the intro i saw flicker


----------



## IckleGothBoy (Nov 7, 2003)

Yey!!! Its out at last! I've only just got home from school, and I'm downloading it now!! Can't wait to play it!!


----------



## CLu` (Nov 7, 2003)

I only saw the flickering screen in the intro and that's it no problems. Game has been great so far.


----------



## bandidoquest (Nov 7, 2003)

WOW, got the game and it's AWESOME, the best GBA game I ever played... 

Nintendo RULES
Mario RULES
Luigi RULES A LOT


----------



## Regal_Warrior (Nov 7, 2003)

What is exactly is the stache stat for. I hope someone knows since I have been putting most of my bonus on it just for fun.


----------



## CLu` (Nov 7, 2003)

I think that's equivalent to luck. I put a few in there as well, but then I started putting more into my battle points and HP since they're usually lower than the other stats except stache.


----------



## x-power (Nov 7, 2003)

cool cool! can't wait to run this on the hardware!


----------



## DJLO (Nov 7, 2003)

ARGH

Im very frustrated. This patch i wrote seems to work in the emulator when i reload saves but it keep locking up the GBA when im testing it out on hardware. 

There is something im not understanding on how the GBA hardware handles save banks.

GBADEV doesnt have the info im looking for. Does anyone know someone who coded a save patch that i could contact? Im sure i can get this thing working by the end of the day.


----------



## Yufi (Nov 7, 2003)

The best game I've played in ages, a definate game for my christmas list. It's so addictive, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm at the part where Bowser gets fired out of the cannon and I've come to a cave. I'll play again later for sure!


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 7, 2003)

QUOTE(Mouse @ Nov 7 2003 said:


> christmas list


Wow, this fourm is more childish then i thought....


----------



## Yufi (Nov 7, 2003)

You know what I mean. Like, I would like it for christmas.


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 7, 2003)

You should get a flash cart instead


----------



## Yufi (Nov 7, 2003)

Nah, I'd rather get a PS2 and all the games I want.


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 7, 2003)

Man! Look like I got back here in GBATemp in time! Good thing I already downloaded the rom. Once I'll have some time for myself, I'll play this game and see just how great it can be.

It's been too long since I left the forum...


----------



## djgarf (Nov 7, 2003)

good news for ezfa users
borden has aparantly fixed the problem so go get the new software and test it yourself and report back!
http://www.gba-toys.com/download_eng.htm


----------



## Bridgy84 (Nov 7, 2003)

If that thing works you people need to give Borden some lovin


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 7, 2003)

. I want it to work for my Xtreme or my XGflash.


----------



## DJLO (Nov 7, 2003)

correct me if i am wrong but does Borden's software EZFA work for XG users as well?


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't know.

EDIT: No, it doesn't.


----------



## Ramus (Nov 7, 2003)

What a week, fire emblem and LOTR. And now a kick ass Mario game? What else is coming out this week!?


----------



## Bridgy84 (Nov 7, 2003)

I will try it.  But if my understanding is correct the xg-flash is a copy of the ez-flash made by borden but the EZFA is totaly different in the way it saves.


----------



## DJLO (Nov 7, 2003)

that makes sense bridgy. I thought they were related somehow.


----------



## totnak (Nov 7, 2003)

how come when I start a new game after I click start game it will just go blank and no sound
I dont know if it froze but everytime I start a new game it eventually turned to black screen
plz help!


----------



## GBAer (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm gonna have to sell my F2A and get a EZF Advance. Borden's has already updated the EZF Advance  Client Software to work with Mario & Luigi.

The F2A  support suck MAJOR ASS... they could at least make patches for none working roms.


----------



## Regal_Warrior (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey has any one made it to the part with the big fat turtle that says "No matter what you hit me with I won't budge... Err.... I think"


----------



## Darkside (Nov 7, 2003)

what's the difference between EZF-Advance and EZ-Flash II? what's better


----------



## Saria (Nov 7, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Nov 7 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Mouse @ Nov 7 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > christmas list
> ...


hmm.... half of the forum users are children - so childish it is not


----------



## Myke (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(DJLO @ Nov 7 2003 said:


> correct me if i am wrong but does Borden's software EZFA work for XG users as well?


you are wrong
ezfa client and software work only for the ezfa

as for the new client software, it was rushed...Borden released it as a .99 because of mario and luigi. Now when you go for saving a game you don't get the save error thing any more. The only problem is that with the rush you cannot save or update savers or back them up. he is currently fixing that right now and it shouldn't be a big deal. 
good to see that mario and luigi actually save getting an error


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 8, 2003)

i need some help....can some1 give me a save state/file just after the bridge was fixed(in the hammer brothers town)?
my game freezed and i saved it.....so i need to restart,but i dont want to go over all again.....


----------



## Smef (Nov 8, 2003)

This game is F*%@ hillarious!!!!!


----------



## Euronymous (Nov 8, 2003)

HAHAHAHA So glad I got an EZFA!!!

SUCK IT


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yep, Borden is great.  Works perfectly with the EZFA now.  In fact, he released the unfinished new client early just so we could have Mario & Luigi support.  What a guy!  I can see he was working very hard on the new version just by looking at the buttons and new flash cart os.


----------



## Saria (Nov 8, 2003)

My Impressions on this game:

Graphics 9/10
Despite the flickering witnessed in a few areas I have been so far in the game, the graphics are colorful and very detailed
The sprites are incredibly animated and the attention to the different actions Mario & Luigi perform is stunning

Sound/Music 9/10
Brillianty remixed tunes of older games and so full of ambience
The speech effects are great, especially when Mario & Luigi talk in gibberish with a bit of Italian-ness in there.

Gameplay 8/10
I gave this a slightly lower score for one major flaw in the game
Without giving too much away.
It occurs once you can use the Bros. Action outside battle.
Press L trigger then B button then the B button again to perform a Bros. Action.
All very well, but one must press the L button again in order to play normally or else the back character will forever be doing the Bros. Action.
I would have preferred it to be Press and Hold Left Trigger then B button
then B button again then release L Trigger. 
Small gripe with the controls there - but for the rest the gameplay is very responsive and there's an abundance of stuff to do.

Battles are superb in that Mario & Luigi are assigned a Button each and
only they can use those buttons to perform actions
i.e. Mario is Red (A Button) if an enemy is about too hit him pressing the A button will allow you too dodge the attacks.
Luigi is Green (B Button) and same goes for him also except in his case you need to press the B button.
Exceptionally fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fun Factor 9/10
Finally - an Original Mario game and its great fun too play.

Challenge 8/10
Some bits are easier then other bits... It would be safe to assume it's pretty balanced overall
They still level up pretty quick... but then it is Mario - you wouldnt expect it to be similar to Final Fantasy

Overall 9/10

Great game... Thanks Nintendo


----------



## Woxxy (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(DJLO @ Nov 7 2003 said:


> Ive asked before and will ask again :
> 
> Where can i get the coder libraries for the GBA and some libs with refernce to the hardware.
> 
> ...


you can use the devkit advance (it's used more than HAM). More compilers andd devkits
for coding info check GBAdev.org

there's the full source to a shitty (or so the author claims) trainer for army men advance.
look for it here: GBAsaves.com (NOTE: this link takes you to the full trainers list.)

good luck on your research =D


----------



## gba2002 (Nov 8, 2003)

alright , im dowloading right now, i cant wait to play this, its soo good.


----------



## xzxxy (Nov 8, 2003)

i think this is a great game that i've wanted to play since i tried paper mario and super mario rpg. also, am i the only one here who thinks that this game is easy? thanks to the timed dodging system i havent lost any health since fighting koopas on bowser's cruiser.


----------



## warrblade (Nov 8, 2003)

I thought Fire Emblem was too easy? But I'm only on chapter 11... Does it get harder after?


----------



## bandidoquest (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm on the part where you need go to Woohoo University (or something like this) and, WOW the game is very very funny.


----------



## tchung11 (Nov 8, 2003)

Try the new ezfa driver http://www.gba-toys.com/download.htm I think the very top one allow you to play this game,  and save. who say ezfa is bad now?


----------



## MadBob (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Nov 7 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Mouse @ Nov 7 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > christmas list
> ...


Err.. do you think people stop making Xmas lists just because the get older? boy have you got a lot to learn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mind you I stopped sending mine to santa a few years ago


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Nov 8, 2003)

i just want to savE!
please


----------



## bandidoquest (Nov 8, 2003)

cof cof... Save State ... cOOooooooof cof


----------



## mynimal (Nov 8, 2003)

Hah! >D *Shows off his EZFA skillz* Buwahahaaa!! I love this game.


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 8, 2003)

Ez-FA sucks. Hurry up with the patch, will you?!


----------



## roguefan99 (Nov 8, 2003)

Anyone seen the Rising Sun version of the game?  Supposedly its out there, I'm hopeless at finding roms (thanks to a crappy internet connection), but supposedly it has a Flash save (512kbit).  Maybe thats the one for us poor F2A guys (which I'm one of)


----------



## Saria (Nov 8, 2003)

this game is challenging where i am now


----------



## Undercover Flip (Nov 8, 2003)

Heh. Never tried the game yet. Going to wait for the patch. :S

But wow, Fire Emblem, this, then Harvest Moon, this is great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Flip


----------



## kutabare (Nov 8, 2003)

WOW, 130+ replies.


----------



## mynimal (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, we're having a stream of luck.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 8, 2003)

Notice to Tchung11:

The Report A Post button isn't a toy, nor is it a reply button. Use it to inform mods of rule-breaking topics or offensive posts, rather than saying stuff like


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Who say ezfa sucks? I don't need the patch to play the game, HA HA, I guess you just can't stand people who enjoy it so much.


(report-a-post link pointing to Dr. Kupo's above)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 8, 2003)

man some people out there.....*points to tempest*
-topic reported-
[edit]
nah just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i restarted the game.....damn me i will never save my game again when its freezed...


----------



## blue99 (Nov 8, 2003)

This game is funny. This is the first Mario game where i used no codes.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 8, 2003)

this game is awsome but I cant seem to beat that Robber guy and his sidekick Bowser (who doesnt know he's Bowser) >.>


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 8, 2003)

http://gba.popsoft.org/download/forum/1246...46savepatch.zip
need i say more?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> http://gba.popsoft.org/download/forum/1246...46savepatch.zip
> need i say more?


lol yes you need to say more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *goes to play the game and see if he cant beat those guys*


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 8, 2003)

its the SAVE PATCH! ENJOY!


----------



## Undercover Flip (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Nov 7 2003 said:


> http://gba.popsoft.org/download/forum/1246...46savepatch.zip
> need i say more?


O_O! OMFG IF this patch works could kiss you. . . kupo! XD


*Tests*


----------



## TonyCool (Nov 8, 2003)

... and what about PogoShell?

Anyone has tried it with PogoShell and F2A?

Does it save correctly? or we still have to wait for a patch?


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 8, 2003)

ops sorry kupo,didnt saw your post


----------



## Opium (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanx a lot for the link to the save patch DrKupo! Or did you make it?!? I'm going to try it out on my EZ-Flash right now, if it doesn't work on that i'll try it on my f2a.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Nov 8, 2003)

Works like a charm everyone.  Just used it to save on my xg-flash thanx whoever made this.


----------



## Saria (Nov 8, 2003)

hehe finally - people can save now 

that was pretty fast for a patch release

*goes back to playing it on VBA


----------



## Woxxy (Nov 8, 2003)

so does it save in pogoshell? or does it just overwrite, like mario4's patch?


----------



## jadaramiro (Nov 8, 2003)

man i like this game it just reminds me of mario rpg 


oh and ppl svc chaos rom is out 

PEACE


----------



## assassinz (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, the battle system is just like Mario RPG. Good game!
The patch works with Xtreme 512m and doesn't delete other game's save files.
So far, this game seems worth buying.


----------



## tRiBaLmUnKy (Nov 8, 2003)

yhey, patchy goodness!


----------



## Daedalus (Nov 8, 2003)

I love the person who made that patch. I quickly tried it emulated, and couldn't wait for a patch, and my housemate has been rubbing it in because he just bought himself an EZFA and has been playing it today.
Mario for me!


----------



## -KyRoS- (Nov 8, 2003)

Tried out the patch and it works on FA2 Pro card (visoly). Also did not mess up my save for FireEmblem either. Nice being able to have both on here at once.


----------



## matt1freek (Nov 8, 2003)

been waiting a long time for this game .. if you dont play it your a goddamn fool..i loved mario rpg and paper mario and this game is twice as good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you want to see some more screenshots im pulling some over here---> http://www.emuxhaven.net/forum/index.php?s...opic=3093&st=45
oh btw thanks for the patch.. its times like this i wish i had a new flashlinker


----------



## Myke (Nov 8, 2003)

anyone pass the water puzzle yet? I can't figure out what I have to do..in that part where mario gets fat full of water


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 8, 2003)

your supposed to shoot the fan (or are you talking about the part where your trying to get to the summit of the mountain?)


----------



## smallfish (Nov 8, 2003)

I got the save patch!
can save in f2a,xeteme link,EZ and Xg.


----------



## nicomaru (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks, for the patch


----------



## lum (Nov 8, 2003)

thanks a bunch dr kupo, u r my new hero


----------



## Yufi (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Myke @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> anyone pass the water puzzle yet? I can't figure out what I have to do..in that part where mario gets fat full of water


I shot the fan a couple of times and mushrooms and coins came out, nothing else. I'm stuck, I've seent eh fnk-rat guy and he's blocked my path, spoken to everyone at least 5 times already and been to see the Hammerhead Bros. and yet the bridge is not fixed. Any ideas?


----------



## warrblade (Nov 8, 2003)

Just talk to everone in the villages, the bridge should be fixed then.


----------



## Opium (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Mouse @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Myke @ Nov 8 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone pass the water puzzle yet? I can't figure out what I have to do..in that part where mario gets fat full of water
> ...


goto where the hammerhead bros house is (for a reference point). Then exit to the left (the way you came) go DOWN then to the left along a different path then the one to the hammerhead bros. Keep going left. You should get a cutscene, once that's down go back and talk to the hammerhead bros, then exit their house and the bridge will be done


----------



## Rath (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks heaps Dr Kupo.
And all this time I thought you were only here to flame people.
Thanks again!


----------



## Yufi (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks Opium, I've got passed that part now and I've made it to the Beanbean Castle Sewers. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## NecroC (Nov 8, 2003)

Well downloading the rom made me deside weather I was going to get it or not.I wasnt sure cuzz the details made me unsure.

I do want to get it but I have no cash,and I dont want to keep playing it cuzz I dont want to ruin replaying it to where I'm at now.But I dont want to stop playing.Damn you nintendo! damn you I say!!!!


----------



## Gon. (Nov 8, 2003)

Erm, does anyone else have sound problems? or is it just the rom I have?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Gon. @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> Erm, does anyone else have sound problems? or is it just the rom I have?


use VBA 1.7 Beta 3, that will fix the problem

EDIT: infact using VBA 1.7 Beta 3 fixes most of the problems in Mario & Luigi (Eur), the only problem it doesnt fix is the *ocasional* Flickering of the sprites in the game. but thats a very small problem and rarely happens


----------



## Mr. Floppy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't know how you did it Dr. Kupo... but you are the greatest. And I don't always say that to all the guy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did you really create the patch or are we giving the credit to the wrong guy. Not that we dont appreaciate you telling us about the patch. We just want to thanks the guy that made the patch too. 

It work PERFECT on my f2a w/ pogoshell


----------



## Gon. (Nov 8, 2003)

ok, thanks alot


----------



## LoPoZ (Nov 8, 2003)

no-go on ez-flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ any battle, when attacking, the game freezes

gonna get myself an EZF-A


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Nov 8, 2003)

Having trouble with graphic glitches on my F2A 256.

After having crossed the borderline @ the beanplanet,

there's some fighting to do, and after that there's a savepoint

by some green light, here's the problem. I can't go straight up the stairs,

it's like the path you should walk on ain't corrected to the graphics, 

so there's no way i could reach that hatch thing on the ground, 

or the canon like machine to the left for that matter *sigh*






 this sux, i really loved this game *ronin falls into tears*

Anyone ?

~ronin~


----------



## berlinka (Nov 8, 2003)

Could there be any chance that this game will be released as a 64 mbits version? I only have a 64 mbit flashcard (snif)...


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> http://gba.popsoft.org/download/forum/1246...46savepatch.zip
> need i say more?


thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you


----------



## dj0le (Nov 8, 2003)

Malo ga preteraste sa ovijem komentarima. Jebala vas ova igra kao da jedina na ovom svetu...


----------



## smallfish (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> http://gba.popsoft.org/download/forum/1246...46savepatch.zip
> need i say more?


This save patch made by myself.........


----------



## Noobix (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Euronymous @ Nov 7 2003 said:


> So much for all the people like me who bought EZFA's because they "dont need to patch any games to play".
> 
> Heh.
> 
> Need a save patch soooooooooooon omg wtf bbq


lol....Borden has already fixed it in the new .99 release (Although in the rush to get it out an error crept into the backing up/restoring of saves, which should be sorted out TODAY!)

Just be glad you bought the EZFA.


----------



## Woxxy (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> Could there be any chance that this game will be released as a 64 mbits version? I only have a 64 mbit flashcard (snif)...


yes, i guess there is a slim chance, cause the USA version isn't released yet.
since this is an RPG it has lots of text, and the europe version has several different languages, so my guess is that it will be released  as  64MB aswell.

on a side note: thought about upgrading?


----------



## hking (Nov 8, 2003)

http://gba.popsoft.org seems like a Chinese site ,is the pacth made by Chinese? DrKupo?


----------



## smallfish (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(hking @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> http://gba.popsoft.org seems like a Chinese site ,is the pacth made by Chinese? DrKupo?


This patch made by myself..
i am http://gba.popsoft.org  Forum's User.......


----------



## hking (Nov 8, 2003)

well done m8, what is your user name there?


----------



## GimpyBob (Nov 8, 2003)

Ack! Been playing it on VBA, and...

(spoilers?)

Quite far into the game. About 11 hours (though I've been exploring and all, and using the speedup function here and there)

While trying to acquire the second beanstar piece from the artist... there's a nasty, nasty problem I ran into.

You have to get Mario full of water and then stand on these footstep prints. From there, this mad artist guy gives you a mini-tutorial on what he wants you to do (shoot water at paint to hit this dress he's making).  This is all fine until you hit Mario using Luigi's hammer during this tutorial. Mario shoots the water to the side instead of the robot, the little paint robot that the water was SUPPOSED to be shot at makes faces and it loops forever like that. >_<

EDIT: Works on VBA 1.7-Beta3, but 1.7-Beta2 and on seem to crash my W98 system when I multitask >_< 
Oh noes.


----------



## bandidoquest (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm stuck on the fuc**** Woohoo Hooniversity... It's an challenging puzzle, very good..


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(smallfish @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> QUOTE(DrKupo @ Nov 8 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > http://gba.popsoft.org/download/forum/1246...46savepatch.zip
> ...


Yup. I didn't make it, just posted it. On a side note, move to a better country, like the USA.


----------



## assassinz (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(smallfish @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> QUOTE(hking @ Nov 8 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > http://gba.popsoft.org seems like a Chinese site ,is the pacth made by Chinese? DrKupo?
> ...


Thanks for the save-patch smallfish.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you make a save patch for the US version, be sure to post it on Gbatemp as soon as you can!


----------



## captainolimar1 (Nov 8, 2003)

how do i patch roms?


----------



## assassinz (Nov 8, 2003)

Get the rom, then get the  ips save-patch file for it. 

Get the program called FAT 1.8 to apply the ips patch file to the rom file.

Unzip the rom and patch files before you do the patching using FAT 1.8.

Also, sometimes you just need to convert EEPROM saving to SRAM saving. Do this in FAT 1.8 by checking the box that says 'EEPROM patch'.


----------



## ale (Nov 9, 2003)

huh? 
i have the same problem as captain, i've d/l mario and luigi 10 times (thank god 1 have adsl). when i winzip it it has an error message.


----------



## jadaramiro (Nov 9, 2003)

i don't know if this has been asked already but if u apply this patch i know dat it fixes save but does this patch also  make this game WORK on ANY flash cart?


----------



## dumbsioux (Nov 9, 2003)

just get the Eurasia version if u dont want to IPS patch it urself.


----------



## assassinz (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE(jadaramiro @ Nov 9 2003 said:


> i don't know if this has been asked already but if u apply this patch i know dat it fixes save but does this patch alsoÂ make this game WORK on ANY flash cart?


From what I've heard, it should work for all flash carts.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 7 2003 said:


> all the Mario Games are all one universe, well except maybe Mario's Time Machine and Mario is Missing, im not sure how theyre supposed to fit into any continuity since they seem to take place in a modified version of our Earth


I jsut found out how those games took place, it seems Bowser discovered the portal to our dimension.....and thats how the games could take place in our world instead of Mario's


----------



## dochuge (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey everyone,

Does anyone have the name of a website where I can download the FAT 1.8 program so I can patch the save with the Mario and Luigi rom? I went to Yahoo and typed in "FAT 1.8" and got a million different low fat recipes. Handy, but not exactly what I'm looking for at the moment. Thanks all.


Dochuge


----------



## jadaramiro (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE(assassinz @ Nov 9 2003 said:


> QUOTE(jadaramiro @ Nov 9 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > i don't know if this has been asked already but if u apply this patch i know dat it fixes save but does this patch also  make this game WORK on ANY flash cart?
> ...


well anyways yeah i guess i already found a updated save patch dat fixes the flash cart problem 2 so here u go people the latest save patch


----------



## Saria (Nov 9, 2003)

uhm this is confusing 

there are two threads of this game - can they be merged? or is it because of the different releases?


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Saria @ Nov 9 2003 said:


> uhm this is confusing
> 
> there are two threads of this game - can they be merged? or is it because of the different releases?


It's because of the second release of it working on the hardware.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Nov 10, 2003)

if anyone is wondering about how long the game is it took me about 18 hours to get through it


----------



## assassinz (Nov 10, 2003)

Is the ending worth it? I hope it is.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Nov 10, 2003)

I cant tell that!!!!  people would hate me


----------



## jimm120 (Nov 11, 2003)

i got the eurasia ersion of this...and yeah...cant play the other mario game that is on this.  but my concern is the sound....it sounds like how metroid fusion sounded without the BIOS.  just less static sound...but still annoying....i am gonna use this on VBA only so  i dont need any info on the flahs and stuf

so does anyone know how to fix this or is this patch thats out work for fixing htis sound problem


----------



## jadaramiro (Nov 11, 2003)

the game gets frozen at the third beanstar, when ur supposed to paint the shirt when u remove the eurasia intro of there release but just use this patch for the menace release that fixes the save and allows u to play it on any other flash system

HERE


or we can wait for the usa release which comes out next week hopefully its also multi lang


----------



## dj0le (Nov 12, 2003)

Povraticu ....


----------



## jon_jon (Nov 12, 2003)

QUOTE(assassinz @ Nov 9 2003 said:


> Get the rom, then get theÂ ips save-patch file for it.
> 
> Get the program called FAT 1.8 to apply the ips patch file to the rom file.
> 
> ...


Is the FAT program used to patch the Menace version v8  or 1.8?

On the tools link here on GBATemp, it has v8.


----------



## Frinky (Nov 12, 2003)

jadaramiro - So if I didn't remove the intro, and I'm playing the Eurasia release on VBA, will it be ok?


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Nov 12, 2003)

Fix the problem by getting the newest version of VBA...
Muhahaha


----------



## Slowking (Dec 3, 2007)

Does anybody still have the save patch?


----------

